# The preachers nerves



## jambo (Nov 21, 2009)

_If you can get hold of John Kennedy's "Days of the Fathers in Ross-Shire" you wil read of the godliness of those Presbyterian ministers in that part of the Scottish highlands. Here is one example from Rev Charles Calder c.1800_

His words were chosen not to please, but to instruct; and well chosen indeed they were, for his statements were so bathed in light, the words were never noticed. They were always so transparent , that the idea they contained was like a naked flame. His manner was chastened and quiet, but earnest and solemn. All was subordinated by him to the great end of setting only Christ before they eyes of sinners. His great theme was the love of Jesus. His own soul kept lying at the feet of Jesus; he was wont to give forth, with all freshness of a present experience, his utterances regarding the person, love, death and salvation of the blessed Redeemer...

...Often did he find it difficult to leave his study on a Sabbath morning, and many a sleepless Sabbath night did he spend, because of the shortcommings of the Sabbath service. He had a partner of his temporal lot, who was also a partner of his spritual joys amd sorrows, and whose prudence was equal to her piety. Often due to her wise interference it was due that he went out at all to public duty. Once she found him, in agony and fear, lying on his study floor, at the hour for beginning service in the church. "Oh why was I ever a minister?" he cried as she entered; "I should have been a tradesman rather."
"My dear, the Lord knew that you had not the strength for a tradesman's work," was his wife's wise reply as she pointed to his delicately formed limbs; "but, as He has given you a voice wherewith to speak the praise of Christ, go with it to the work which now awaits you." He rose and went to the pulpit; the Lord shone on his soul, and blessed his preaching, and there ae memories in heaven, and will be for ever, of that Sabbath service in the church of Ferintosh. (Days of the Fathers in Ross-Shire p55-56) 

_I find the whole book inspiring and my favourite quote was noted on a previous thread_ http://www.puritanboard.com/f23/how-will-you-preach-sunday-32238/


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 21, 2009)

Thank you for posting that. The knowledge of our inadequacy and the fear that the knowledge brings can certainly become paralysing to a minister. God be praised if he is glorified through our meager attempts to communicate his great glory.


----------

